# فندق قصر الامارات في ابوظبي صور روووعة



## الجرح العراقي (6 يوليو 2008)

فندق قصر الامارات في ابو ظبي

يعد من فنادق 7 نجوم

اجار الغرفه بحدود 2500 

رقم الحجز:
97126909000



اليكم الصور..........

صاله الاستقبال






جلس جانبيه في صاله الاستقبال





دهريز الفندق





احدى غرف النوم





غرفه جانبيه في السويت الخاص





جلسه رومانسيه للسويت الخاص





الحمام الله يكرمكم





مسبح الفندق





صوره للفندق في وقت الغروب





صوره للفندق بالليل





منقــــــــــــــــــــــــــول
و شكرا
اخوكم
الجرح العراق​


----------



## الجرح العراقي (6 يوليو 2008)

شرايكم في الصور
انتظر ردودكم


----------



## kkaq2006 (7 يوليو 2008)

حلوه مره 
ويعطيك العافيه


----------



## الجرح العراقي (8 يوليو 2008)

شكرا كاك على الرد الجميل

اخوكم
الجرح العراقي


----------



## مايا (10 يوليو 2008)

منتهى الروعة
شكرا


----------



## المهندسة دنيا (10 يوليو 2008)

الله يسلم دياتك الفندق بيعقد


----------



## عمر النوبي (11 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم 
فندق جااااااااااااامد جداّ و شكرا علي التعقيد


----------



## عبدالله مسغالمي (12 يوليو 2008)

merci beaucoup


----------



## فرسان الهندسة (18 سبتمبر 2008)

فرسان الهندسة 
فندق ممتــــــــــــاز


----------



## سنا الأمل (18 سبتمبر 2008)

حللوووووووووووةةةةة جدا


----------



## عتاب فلسطين (19 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكووووور جزيلاااااا
الصور روعةةةةةةة
بارك الله فيك
اتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## عبدالوهاب حسين (20 سبتمبر 2008)

merci beaucoup mon ami


----------



## arch_alduribi (21 سبتمبر 2008)

الفندق رائع وجميل... بس يا ريت في مساقط او لوحات معمارية بحته..
وشكراً لك..


----------



## بقايا الأطلال (21 سبتمبر 2008)

ميه ميه 

يسلمووووووووو


----------



## روعه (22 سبتمبر 2008)

روعه
ولاند سكيب روعه كمان 
يسلمو


----------



## الجرح العراقي (28 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على الردود الجميلة

تحياتي
الجرح العراقي


----------



## lovly_rose83 (29 يونيو 2010)

الله يعطي اهل الامارات الصحة والعافية
ونشوفهم دوم بتقدم وتطور مستمر
الله يحيهم على هذا الابداع


----------



## مغفرة (30 يونيو 2010)

مشكور جدا


----------



## odwan (30 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم شيء رائع جداً


----------



## الجرح العراقي (3 يوليو 2010)

شكرا لكم على الردود الجميلة

تحياتي الجرح العراقي


----------



## mohamedazab (17 يوليو 2010)

يا على الروعة


----------



## ahmed ezeldeen (14 فبراير 2011)

ماشاءالله حاجه روعه


----------

